# Xbox 360 Question - Can you Help...?



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

This may be a very simple thing to do, but I've never even tried it yet.

I've got two Xbox 360's in front of me. On one of them I have a saved game file from GTAIV.

Is there a way of copying this file on to the other Xbox?

Cheers


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

you'll have to ask microsoft for a data transfer kit. they're free but i'm pretty sure they wipe the original hard drive to stop people having gamertags on multiple machines.


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

The data transfer kit will only transfer from a smaller to a larger HDD. To transfer game saves, get a memory card and copy onto that, then once in the other xbox paste onto the HDD.


----------

